# Spouse Indefinite Leave to Remain question



## gtx2010 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi,

I know you can apply by post for ILR as a spouse 28 days before you complete 2 year residency in UK, what about perosnal appointments in one of the public enquiry office for same day premium service? Can I make a appointment 28 days beofre completing 2 year or do I have to make an appointment after completing 2 year residency period?

Many Thanks in advance for your help.

Regards


----------



## gtx2010 (Mar 3, 2012)

gtx2010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know you can apply by post for ILR as a spouse 28 days before you complete 2 year residency in UK, what about perosnal appointments in one of the public enquiry office for same day premium service? Can I make a appointment 28 days beofre completing 2 year or do I have to make an appointment after completing 2 year residency period?
> 
> ...


As no one replied to this question, I have spoken to an expert solicitor and he said that for both postal and in person application for ILR we can apply within 28 days before completing full 2 years. But not earlier than 28 days. For example you will complete 2 years in 30 March, then you can apply either by post or in person from 2 March onwards till the visa expiry date.


----------

